# Capt. Nathan Heading to Fort Worth 8/10-8/12



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Folks, we will be heading up to Fort Worth later this week for the Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza. Open Friday-Sunday to the public. Stop by booth 883 at the Fort Worth Convention Center and letâ€™s talk fishing and hunting.

We have just about every outdoor activity the outdoor enthusiast is looking for. Wading artificial trips in Seadrift, TX. on San Antonio Bay, sight casting trips, fish â€˜n gig packages, navigational trips, bull red trips at the Port Oconnor jetties, winter trophy trout packages in Port Mansfield, TX., and whitetail deer hunts on our family ranch in Seguin, TX.

Please help us spread the word to our outdoor buddies from all over, by sharing this post. Thanks

Here is a video a great outdoor journalist and good friend, Nate Skinner put together for us. It is a preview of what kind of awesome fishing takes place in the winter and into the spring. It will get your blood pumping and eager to hit the water!

See yall in Fort Worth, canâ€™t wait to see ya!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice video Sir.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Hope you have a great turnout. We really wanted to do the shows this year but the captain that has been helping us moved to Houston so its back to just Crystal and I.


----------

